
Books to be an agnostic programmer - bullian
https://medium.com/@boltmick1/books-to-be-an-agnostic-programmer-494ca16996b5
======
masonic
The majority of this submitter's submissions, including this one, are just
lists of books with Amazon affiliate links.

